# jurisdiction (territory) = έννομη τάξη



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Όχι με την έννοια της «δικαιοδοσίας», αλλά με αυτήν: *The territorial range of authority or control*. (answers.com)
Θα έλεγα _επικράτεια δικαιοδοσίας_, αλλά πρόσφατα δικηγόρος μου επισήμανε ότι λένε, λέει, _δικαιοδοσία_ και γι' αυτό.
Εμένα δε μ'αρέσει. Εσάς;

Περιμένοντας να μου πείτε, ας δώσω και κανένα παράδειγμα για να υπάρχει:
In a jurisdiction that allows dual citizenship, what is the legal implication of someone obtaining a third citizenship howsoever?​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

H απάντηση (όχι η δική μου, στο λινκ) κοστίζει 14 ευρώ!!!

Επί της ουσίας, η «επικράτεια δικαιοδοσίας» μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Με τρόμαξες, δόκτωρ, νόμιζα ότι ήταν η ταρίφα σου


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 7, 2009)

Νέα μοδερατόρισσσα, λυπάμαι ίσως για αυτό που θα πώ, αλλά στο παράδειγμά σου "In a jurisdiction that allows dual citizenship" το καλύτερο είναι να πεις απλά κι ωραία "κράτος" (ΟΚ υπονοείται κι η επικράτεια, στην οποία αυτό ασκεί κυριαρχία, όπως μπορεί να υπονοείται σε άλλες περιπτώσεις με τον ίδιο όρο και το σύνολο των δικαστηρίων της κρατικής οντότητας αυτής). Δεν μιλάμε, όμως, για "επικράτεια δικαιοδοσίας"', ενώ στην περίπτωσή μας δεν αναφερόμαστε σε καμία περίπτωση γενικά στη δικαιοδοσία δικαστηρίων, ούτε στην κατά τόπο αρμοδιότητά τους.

ΥΓ Α, ναί! Παρολίγο θα το ξέχναγα. Μπορείς να αποδώσεις ωραία τον όρο και με τα "έννομη τάξη" ή "δικαϊκό σύστημα".


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Εντάξει, εντάξει, πάρε το κανονικό παράδειγμα: 
[Hunting] may be prohibited in some jurisdictions.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 7, 2009)

Δώσε και λίγο συγκειμενάκι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

The following disclaimer explains certain regulatory restrictions that may be applicable in certain jurisdictions.*The distribution of some material contained on this website may be prohibited in some jurisdictions.* This information is not intended as an offer or solicitation of any business where prohibited by law. Fidelity Insurance Company, Ltd. complies with all applicable tax and currency regulations including those in the United States.​
http://www.fidinsco.com/about_why-intl.html
Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, αυτό το jurisdiction μπορεί, π.χ., να αναφέρεται σε πολιτεία ή σε κράτος ή σε κάτι άλλο (δεν το έχω εντελώς το σύστημα του Γιου Ες Έι).

Α, και εννοείται ότι δε μεταφράζω το παραπάνω, names and details have been changed etc etc


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

Αν και ψιλοάσχετος, το "έννομη τάξη" του Ρογήριου δεν μπορεί να αφορά και κάτι στενότερο από ένα ολόκληρο κράτος;
Όσο για το "επικράτεια δικαιοδοσίας", θα προτιμούσα "περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας". Αλλά και το σκέτο δικαιοδοσία δεν μου ηχεί άσχημα. Πάντα όντας ψιλοάσχετος (αν και απόφοιτος Νομικής ).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 7, 2009)

Σε σχέση με την παρατήρηση του Κώστα: σαφώς, η έννομη τάξη μπορεί να αφορά και κάτι στενότερο από κράτος ( με κλασσικότερο παράδειγμα τις πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ). Στο παράδειγμα της Παλάβρας έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναφέρεται σε πολιτείες και κράτη (γενικά, σε οντότητες με χωριστή έννομη τάξη). Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη δικαιοδοσία.


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως βάζω "περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας"


----------



## N10 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Η παροχή, δημοσίευση ή διανομή των πληροφοριών που περιέχονται σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο ενδέχεται να υπόκεινται σε περιορισμούς επιβεβλημένους από νόμους ή κανονισμούς, *σε ορισμένες δικαιοδοσίες*."

http://www.eutelsat.com/gr/home/legal.html


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ. Ωστόσο, όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο ποστ μου, η μετάφραση αυτή δε με καλύπτει, πρώτον γιατί η λέξη _δικαιοδοσία _δεν έχει λημματογραφηθεί ακόμα έτσι στα ελληνικά και δεύτερον γιατί η συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη.

ΛΚΝ: δικαιοδοσία η [δi<k>eoδosía] O25 : η εξουσία που δίνεται σε κπ., με νόμο, διαταγή κτλ., για να κρίνει ή να ενεργήσει μέσα σε καθορισμένα πλαίσια: Aδικήματα που υπάγονται / εμπίπτουν στη ~ των ποινικών δικαστηρίων. Aυτή η περίπτωση υπάγεται στη ~ της νομαρχίας / του υπουργού. || το σύνολο των καθηκόντων και των δικαιωμάτων που έχει αυτός στον οποίο έχει δοθεί η παραπάνω εξουσία: Ποιες είναι οι δικαιοδοσίες του;, οι αρμοδιότητες. [λόγ. < ελνστ. δικαιοδοσία] ​


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 8, 2009)

Γίνομαι κουραστικός με την επιμονή μου αλλά στα ελληνικά η λέξη "δικαιοδοσία" δεν χρησιμοποιείται δόκιμα (όχι ακόμη, τουλάχιστον) με την προκειμένη έννοια.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Γίνομαι κουραστικός με την επιμονή μου αλλά στα ελληνικά η λέξη "δικαιοδοσία" δεν χρησιμοποιείται δόκιμα (ακόμη, τουλάχιστον) με την προκειμένη έννοια.


Μα όχι, γίνε, εγώ συγχύζομαι όταν το βλέπω...


----------



## N10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, συγγνώμη!
Ας πούμε ότι το παίρνω πίσω:)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2009)

Καλέ, τι συγγνώμη! Αφού το βρήκες κάπου. Εμείς εδώ απλώς το συζητάμε :)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε κάτι τέτοιες δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, πολλοί μεταφραστές επιλέγουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια λέξη που ήδη υπάρχει χωρίς να το πολυψάξουν και έτσι ξεμπερδεύουν. Κλασικό αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι το physical που πολλοί το γράφουν «φυσικός» αντί για «σωματικός» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. [παράκληση]Αν έχει κανείς αντίρρηση, ας ανοίξει αλλού νήμα για αυτό, ευχαριστώ [/παράκληση]

Ενημερωτικά, προς το παρόν έχω προτιμήσει το «περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας» του sarant.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι, αν κρίνουμε κι από τα ευρήματα, η «περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας» είναι η ασφαλής λύση, αλλά, χωρίς να θέλω να επηρεάσω κανέναν, έχω τη φριχτή υποψία ότι κάποτε θα είναι περισσότεροι αυτοί που θα λένε «δικαιοδοσία» και θα εννοούν την περιοχή. Δηλαδή, αυτό που σήμερα είναι αδόκιμο για Ρογήρο και Παλάβρα, είναι δόκιμο για άλλους (παραδείγματα στο «σε πολλές δικαιοδοσίες») και κάποια μέρα θα γίνει δόκιμο για τους πολλούς. Όπως πάντα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2009)

Εντάξει, αλλά επειδή η περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας έχει πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα ( 6.290), ας μην το λαμβάνουμε και πολύ υπόψη προς το παρόν.

περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας = 6.290 ευρήματα
περιοχές δικαιοδοσίας = 1.260 ευρήματα
περιοχών δικαιοδοσίας = 374 ευρήματα


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2009)

Όπου έχω συναντήσει τον όρο (κυρίως σε ζητήματα ισλαμικού νόμου) συνήθως αναφέρεται στο λόγο (discourse) των νομομαθών για ένα ζήτημα. Στο συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να αναφέρεται απευθείας σε κάποιο νομικό κώδικα ή τα σχετικά άρθρα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα, καλώς ήρθες και ευχαριστώ!
Όχι, αναφέρεται στην περιοχή για την οποία ισχύουν οι όροι και προϋποθέσεις χρήσης ενός προϊόντος. Όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο ποστ, ο ορισμός είναι _the *territorial range *of authority or control._

Ίσως να ήταν χρήσιμο να κάνουμε και μια λίστα με όλες τις αποδόσεις του όρου, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> *The territorial range of authority or control*. (answers.com)
> αλλά πρόσφατα δικηγόρος μου επισήμανε ότι λένε, λέει, _δικαιοδοσία_ και γι' αυτό.



Δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με τον δικηγόρο. Επικράτεια ή περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας είναι υπό μια έννοια πλεονασμός. Η επικράτεια/περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας καλύπτεται από τη "δικαιοδοσία" σκέτο. Εκτός κι αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο να γίνει η συγκεκριμένη διάκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε,
αν δεις τον ορισμό που δίνει το ΛΚΝ θα δεις ότι δεν καλύπτεται. Όσο για τις αποδόσεις των δικηγόρων, δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες φορές δίνονται χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σκέψη.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Μα τα συγκεκριμένα λεξικά δεν είναι νομικά λεξικά. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι για να είναι κάτι στη δικαιοδοσία του τάδε δικαστηρίου ή του τάδε οργανισμού, θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να είναι και στην περιοχή/επικράτεια που αυτό καλύπτει. Λογικά τουλάχιστον. Απλά, στα Αγγλικά γίνεται μια διάκριση που δεν φαίνεται να γίνεται στα Ελληνικά. 

Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει η διάκριση, περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας είναι -νομίζω- κατάλληλο. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι στα περισσότερα κείμενα δεν θα ήταν απαραίτητο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2009)

Τα νομικά λεξικά δε λημματογραφούν τον όρο με αυτήν την έννοια. Όπως είπε και ο Ρογήρος, δεν είναι δόκιμο στα ελληνικά, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.
Αν δεις τη χρήση για την οποία θέλω την απόδοση, θα δεις ότι δεν έχει σχέση με τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις (δικαιοδοσία δικαστηρίου, π.χ.).



Palavra said:


> The following disclaimer explains certain regulatory restrictions that may be applicable in certain jurisdictions.*The distribution of some material contained on this website may be prohibited in some jurisdictions.* This information is not intended as an offer or solicitation of any business where prohibited by law. Fidelity Insurance Company, Ltd. complies with all applicable tax and currency regulations including those in the United States.​


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

Γιατί να μην πούμε το απλό, ότι μέχρι κάποιο σημείο η _δικαιοδοσία_ στη γλώσσα μας ήταν αυτό που λένε τα λεξικά και, υπό την πίεση της αγγλικής χρήσης και την τάση να χρησιμοποιούμε μονολεκτικούς όρους για μονολεκτικούς ξένους, κάποιοι έχουν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν τη μονολεκτική _δικαιοδοσία_ με τη σημασία της «περιοχής δικαιοδοσίας» και, αν συνεχίσουν να εξαπλώνονται αυτοί και να ανατρέπουν τα οχυρά Παλάβρα και τα ρογήρεια αναχώματα, θα καθιερωθεί η σημασία και θα περάσει και στα λεξικά;


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 9, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Rogerios, αλλά και η περιοχή δεν είναι λάθος.

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου μιλάμε για το jurisdiction ενός συγκεκριμένου δικαστηρίου, μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε και σκέτο "δικαιοδοσία", δηλαδή αν είναι αρμόδιο το συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο να αποφασίσει (αν η υπόθεση είναι στα γεωγραφικά του όρια, στα θέματα με τα οποία ασχολείται, αν το ύψος της αποζημίωσης που ζητάει ο ενάγων είναι εντός των ορίων του και ό,τι άλλο). Αλλά όχι εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 9, 2009)

Ωστόσο, ο όρος εδώ δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να αναφερθεί σε "περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας δικαστηρίου". Ο εντός εισαγωγικών όρος είναι κατ' εμέ εσφαλμένος: μιλάμε για κατά τόπον αρμοδιότητα δικαστηρίου, ποτέ για περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας. Υποκείμενο της δικαιοδοσίας είναι το σύνολο των δικαστηρίων μιας έννομης τάξης ή το σύνολο των δικαστηρίων μιας ορισμένης κατηγορίας της οικείας έννομης τάξης - π.χ. πολιτικά ή ποινικά - όχι ένα δικαστήριο ατομικά (βλ. τα εγχειρίδια πολιτικής δικονομίας Κεραμέως ή Μπέη). Ξαναλέω, ότι φυσιολογικά στα ελληνικά θα διατυπώναμε την προς μετάφραση πρόταση χρησιμοποιώντας τους όρους "κράτος" ή "έννομη τάξη". Αναφερόμαστε σε "επικράτεια" εντός της οποίας ισχύει το ίδιο δίκαιο, όχι σε όρια ασκήσεως της κατά τόπον αρμοδιότητας συγκεκριμένου δικαστηρίου. Νομίζω ότι όλο το μπλέξιμο που προκαλεί ο όρος "jurisdiction" οφείλεται στη νομική ιδιαιτερότητα των ΗΠΑ, όπου κάθε πολιτεία έχει το δικό της δικαϊκό σύστημα. Bref, και με όλο το θάρρος, η απόδοση jurisdiction=περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας και αδόκιμη είναι και παραγνωρίζει βασικές έννοιες της ελληνικής νομικής θεωρίας. Αν εσείς πιστεύετε ότι το πρωτότυπο κείμενο αναφέρεται στα όρια ασκήσεως της κατά τόπον αρμοδιότητας δικαστηρίου πάω πάσο. Νομίζω, όμως, ότι δεν είναι έτσι...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2009)

Δηλαδή, Ρογήρε, στη συγκεκριμένη φράση εσύ τι θα έγραφες;

*The distribution of some material contained on this website may be prohibited in some jurisdictions. *
Η διανομή ορισμένου υλικού που περιέχεται στον παρόντα ιστότοπο ενδέχεται να απαγορεύεται σε ;;;


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 9, 2009)

OK
"Σε ορισμένες έννομες τάξεις ενδέχεται να απαγορεύεται η...."
ή 
"ενδέχεται να απαγορεύεται σε ορισμένα κράτη ή ομόσπονδες πολιτείες".

Παρεμπ., γιατί διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις σχετικά με το αν η φράση "distribution of some material contained on this website" αποδίδεται δόκιμα στα ελληνικά ως "διανομή ορισμένου υλικού ..."; (probablement, parce que je suis un emmerdeur)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Παρεμπ., γιατί διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις σχετικά με το αν η φράση "distribution of some material contained on this website" αποδίδεται δόκιμα στα ελληνικά ως "διανομή ορισμένου υλικού ...";


Ευχαριστώ-αυτά τα κομπιουτερίστικα δεν τα ξέρω, νομίζω όμως ότι έχει επικρατήσει αυτή η απόδοση...



Rogerios said:


> (probablement, parce que je suis un emmerdeur)


Νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει επίσης και για πολλούς από εμάς :


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2022)

Και να ρωτήσω κάτι, μιας και σας βρήκα εύκαιρους/-ες: γνωρίζετε να έχει καθιερωθεί η απόδοση «δικαιοδοσία» για τον όρο του τίτλου; Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σωστή απόδοση και ότι πρόκειται για επιρροή από την αγγλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία, όμως είπα να ρωτήσω για να σιγουρευτώ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 29, 2022)

Ναι, όσο περιδιαβάζω, τόσο με καταλαμβάνει η αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για καθιερωμένο όρο. Θα το απέδιδα εναλλακτικά και ως "νομικό σύστημα".


Βλ. και Π. Κριμπά, "Ορολογική και γλωσσική επιμέλεια ελληνικής έκδοσης προτύπων ISO με εστίαση στη νομική ορολογία"
http://www.elot.gr/P-KRIMPAS_ELOT-2019-01-18.pdf

"Εισαγωγή,2η παρ., 5η γραμμή
In most jurisdictions, it is an offence for individuals to engage in bribery and there is a growing trend to make organizations, as well as individuals, liable for bribery. (Στις περισσότερες δικαιοδοσίες, η εμπλοκή ατόμων σε δωροδοκία αποτελεί αδίκημα και υπάρχει αυξανόμενη τάση τόσο για τα φυσικά όσο και τα νομικά πρόσωπα να καθίστανται υπόλογα για πράξεις δωροδοκίας.)

Ο αγγλικός νομικός όρος j*urisdiction* χρησιμοποιείται εδώ με τη σημασία *έννομη τάξη, νομικό σύστημα* και όχι δικαιοδοσία, όπως φανερώνει, άλλωστε, και η χρήση του όρου στον πληθυντικό.

Προτεινόμενη διατύπωση: Στις περισσότερες έννομες τάξεις/Στα περισσότερα νομικά συστήματα, η εμπλοκή [...]

Παρατήρηση: Η έννοια που κατασημαίνουν οι όροι έννομη τάξη και νομικό σύστημα δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέονται με την έννοια που κατασημαίνει ο όρος νομικό πλαίσιο ( =legal framework), καθώς ο τελευταίος αναφέρεται σε ένα υποσύνολο κανόνων δικαίου, ενώ η έννομη τάξη ή το νομικό σύστημα περιλαμβάνουν τη σύνολη νομοθεσία ενός κράτους"


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2022)

Και από την πηγή αυτή ωστόσο προκύπτει ότι η απόδοση «δικαιοδοσία» είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2022)

Για το πόσο καθιερωμένη/διαδεδομένη είναι η χρήση, εμένα θα με έπειθε και μία μόνο αναζήτηση σαν αυτήν:

*σε όλες τις δικαιοδοσίες*


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2022)

nickel said:


> Για το πόσο καθιερωμένη/διαδεδομένη είναι η χρήση, εμένα θα με έπειθε και μία μόνο αναζήτηση σαν αυτήν:
> 
> *σε όλες τις δικαιοδοσίες*


85 αποτελέσματα και αρκετά από αυτά από όχι αξιόπιστες πηγές :) Το θέμα είναι στη νομική γλώσσα αν έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 29, 2022)

Βρίσκει κανείς αρκετά πράγματα στο Ενωσιακό Δίκαιο. Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω τα παρακάτω:

«Στον βαθμό που η έκπτωση για πληρωμή, δαπάνες ή ζημίες του φορολογουμένου ο οποίος είναι κάτοικος για φορολογικούς σκοπούς *σε δύο ή περισσότερες δικαιοδοσίες* είναι εκπίπτουσα από τη βάση φορολόγησης *σε αμφότερες τις δικαιοδοσίες*, […]Εφόσον *και οι δύο δικαιοδοσίες είναι κράτη μέλη*, το κράτος μέλος στο οποίο ο φορολογούμενος δεν λογίζεται ως κάτοικος σύμφωνα με τη σύμβαση για την αποφυγή διπλής φορολογίας μεταξύ των δύο ενδιαφερομένων κρατών μελών δεν αποδέχεται την έκπτωση.»
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32017L0952&from=EN

Με τον τρόπο αυτόν θα ευθυγραμμιστεί ο ΚΚΑ με την αντίστοιχη αρχή της TLAC που έχει συμφωνηθεί διεθνώς και η οποία εφαρμόζεται στις θυγατρικές που *είναι εγκατεστημένες σε όλες τις δικαιοδοσίες* του Συμβουλίου Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητας (FSB).
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:52021AE5706&from=EN

*αρκετές δικαιοδοσίες δεσµεύτηκαν* πρόσφατα να εφαρµόσουν τα πρότυπα· σε αυτές περιλαµβάνονται η Ελβετία, η Αυστρία, το Βέλγιο, το Λουξεµβούργο, το Χονγκ Κονγκ, το Μακάο, η Σιγκαπούρη, η Χιλή, η Ανδόρα, το Λιχτενστάιν και το Μονακό
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2009:0201:FIN:EL:PDF

Το όριο σημαντικότητας θα πρέπει να είναι προσαρμοσμένο στις τοπικές ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε δικαιοδοσίας. Οι διαφορές στις οικονομικές συνθήκες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των διαφορετικών επιπέδων τιμών *στις διάφορες δικαιοδοσίες,*
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32018R0171&from=CS

συνόψισε την κατάσταση σχετικά με την κοινωνική αρωγή και συναφή θέματα *σε σχεδόν τριάντα ευρωπαϊκές δικαιοδοσίες σε όλη την Ευρώπη* […] Αυτό το είδος νομοθετικής διάταξης εξακολουθεί να ισχύει μέχρι *σήμερα σε πολλές δικαιοδοσίες* […]. Ορισμένες παραλλαγές αυτού του τύπου κυρώσεων εφαρμόζονται σήμερα ευρέως σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές δικαιοδοσίες. *Σε ορισμένες δικαιοδοσίες, όπως στην Ιρλανδία* για παράδειγμα, η κοινωφελής εργασία είναι μια άμεση εναλλακτική λύση […]σε πολλές ευρωπαϊκές δικαιοδοσίες, αυτό έχει αλλάξει σημαντικά από τη στιγμή της θέσπισης της οδηγίας της ΕΕ για τα θύματα
https://rm.coe.int/guidelines-community-sanctions-measures-el/16809f030c


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2022)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση (από την οποία έλειπα, γιατί δεν ήμουν τότε εν Λεξιλογία!)
Αν ήμουν παρών, θα δήλωνα την προτίμησή μου για την *έννομη τάξη* και το *δικαιικό σύστημα* που πρότεινε ο Ρογήρος ή το *νομικό σύστημα*, που ανακάλυψε ο Ανεπίψογος. Όλα τα παραδείγματα χρήσης που δίνονται στο #36 μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν (θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθούν) με έναν από τους τρεις τρόπους που λέω.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 11, 2022)

Χαίρετε και πάλι.
Το νήμα αυτό, βλέπω είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο, οπότε υποβάλλω μία απορία, με την ελπίδα να μην έχει ερημώσει εντελώς η κουβέντα.

Η ένσταση, αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, είναι ότι ο όρος «δικαιοδοσία» δεν έχει λεξικογραφημένες τουλάχιστον γεωγραφικές συνδηλώσεις.
Παρατέθηκε στο #12 κι ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ: _η εξουσία που δίνεται σε κπ., με νόμο, διαταγή κτλ., για να κρίνει ή να ενεργήσει μέσα σε καθορισμένα πλαίσια_.

Ελλείψει περαιτέρω διευκρινίσεων βέβαια, δε θα μπορούσαν, αναρωτιέμαι, τα εν λόγω «καθορισμένα πλαίσια» να είναι γεωγραφικά (συγκειμένου επιτρέποντος);

Και στο κάτω-κάτω, οι όροι «έννομη τάξη» ή «νομικό σύστημα», που περιγράφτηκαν στο #32 ως η _«σύνολη νομοθεσία ενός κράτους»_, από πού προκύπτει ότι έχουν περισσότερες γεωγραφικές συνδηλώσεις απ' ό,τι ο όρος _δικαιοδοσία_;
Εμένα μού φαίνονται λίγο περίεργοι οι όροι αυτοί, γιατί είναι σαν να λέμε ότι το jurisdiction είναι συνώνυμο του law...
Κι αν το πούμε _δικαϊκό_ ή _νομικό σύστημα_, δηλαδή, το legal system πώς θα το πούμε;

Πιθανό να ορμώμαι και λιγάκι από τα σουηδικά, όπου jurisdiction = domsområde (όπου dom είναι είτε η μεμονωμένη απόφαση δικαστηρίου, είτε γενικότερα το «απονέμειν δικαιοσύνη», και område είναι η περιοχή).

Κάτι σαν «δικαϊκή επικράτεια»... Που έψαξα, δεν υπάρχει.

Ευχαρίστως να υιοθετήσω τις αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί, γιατί ξέρω ότι εσείς εδώ ξέρετε τι λέτε, αλλά θα ήθελα πρώτα να τις κατανοήσω καλύτερα.

Μήπως τουλάχιστον (θυσιάζοντας την οικονομία στον δείκτη μπλα-μπλα) _περιοχή/επικράτεια ισχύος (μιας) έννομης τάξης_ ή _γεωγραφικά όρια (μιας) έννομης τάξης_;


Προσθέτω κ' ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης, που καθιστά ακόμα σαφέστερη τη γεωγραφική διάσταση του όρου:

_You must comply with the following requirements in connection with the Processing of Personal Information:_

_μπλα μπλα_
_*****’s Binding Corporate Rules, as applicable to international transfers of Personal Information of Data Subjects residing in [...] countries recognizing BCRs as legitimate ways of transferring Personal Information outside of their *jurisdiction* [...]_


----------

